# Drywall Patch Repair Texture



## acencha (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm fixing to paint a room, but I had to patch a 5 inch x 5 inch square in the wall.

Anyways, I smoothed it out, but how do I go about adding texture to it so it doesn't stand out so much?

I looked online to find the kind of texture I had on my existing wall, but I can't find it.

Could anyone tell me the name of the texture and how to achieve it?










Last wall patch I fixed, it looked completely flat and different when I painted it.

Thanks


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes it looks to be a knock down stipple. your mud (all purpose)needs to be thin enough that it just stays on your knife before it falls off. then we use a six inch round brush with no handle, fits in your palm or a threaded stick screws into it for ceiling work. anyway instead of buying this brush you'll never use again,use a 4" wide paint brush dab it on area , let set up for 10 to 15 minutes and then with or 6 or 8 inch knife, wipe to flatten out with "light" pressure, and your done. if you don't like it wipe off with your knife right away and do over, till you get it right. it's mainly mud consistincy and light pressure of wipping it down. good luck


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm not sure how its supposed to be done, but when I do this in my house I thin down some drywall mud and apply it with a paint roller to get a texture something like that. If the mud isn't wet enough the peaks get more pronounced and sharper.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Greg, that's how I would do it also, paint roller.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I used a paint roller and thinned the drywall mud just a little on our bathroom ceiling. I wasn't trying to match a particular texture, so you might have to try it multiple times.

If it's not how you like, wipe it off and go with a different nap thickness on the roller (either heavier, or lighter) and either thin the drywall mud more, or less. You might have to experiment quite a few times to get it just how you want it, but hey, it's just drywall mud.

It might also help to feather it into the surrounding wall area just a ways to blend it in.

The picture is a little blurry, but the knife method might work better to match that particular texture now that I just said all that about the paint roller above?

You might want to actually repaint the whole wall after you're done with the texturing.


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

I use the thickest nap roller I can find and paint with that; that adds the right amount of texture


----------

